# Shark Fishing on NAS Pensacola



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been reading through the forums quite a bit lately. I've been fishing quite a bit here at the NAS. I got a 4' black tip from the channel by Lake Frederick a couple of weeks back. We go out there every Friday evening. It's been all catfish for the last few weeks. I'm looking to go somewhere else, if not on the base than somewhere near by (Johnson maybe?). I'd really LOVE to hook into some more sharks!! 

If anyone wants to come fish the base, let me know. If you don't have an ID I'd be more than happy to escort you on. I'm also looking for any kind of advice on fishing for sharks on the base. Anyone can feel free to PM me on here or hit my cell phone at 850-723-4369. 

By the way, my name is Cody, I'm an aircraft mechanic here on NAS.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

We used to go shark fishing behind the ball fields on base (by Navy buddy transferred out). There was a little parking area and we would walk down and over on the beach so that the ball fields were behind us. I think it's the same beach just west of the Coast Guard station, if I remember correctly. Careful though. Base cops will run you off at night (if they catch you, and if they care. Some will just see how you are doing.) 

Been out at Johnson's lately. Caught a couple smallish bulls last weekend. Let me know if you want to partner up one night! I have a night owl pass. - Ryan


----------



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

Ryan- when you went behind the ball fields would you kayak your bait out? And right now I think if need a little bigger reel for Johnson. I just have a Penn level wind...


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

We did. My buddy that had the yak is the one that transferred out. You'd be surprised, though, how close they come in close to shore. Just chuck your bait out and give it a shot. Your Penn would DEFINITELY do the job at Johnsons, though its tough to toss out a bait with a conventional type reel. If you'd like to join up one night, I'd be happy to loan you a rod to use!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

hey guys Im fishing several nights a week between Navarre and ft pickens and your welcome to join. We have three kayaks for three guys on our team and you can run bait out in mine anytime. The team is made up of USMC and USAF guys with me being the only civilian on the team. If your interested shoot me a PM and we will make it happen! UGLY


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

May just take you up on that!


----------

